# Can IBS cause flat or pencil like stool?



## 13797 (Nov 10, 2006)

Hello, everyone. I am new here..I have always had problems with bowel movment for example canstipation and so forth..I have had this before but am a little overly nerves about it now. Sometimes I have normal rounded stools sometimes I have flat stool and sometimes I have pencil like stools skinny. Can IBS cause this to happen especially if you are nervous or stressed out...? Thanks..I have not gone to a doctor yet but have an appointment in 2 weeks. Thanks


----------



## 13797 (Nov 10, 2006)

Let me elaberate a little. I have looked up some previous post and seen that IBS can cause this. Now my problem is that on sunday last week I had a real hard time going to the bathroom but finally went after much strain. it was ribbon like stool flat. Since then I have had the same the only diffrence being somedays I would be constipated and poop out pellets then one time I went round but skinny like a pencil. And I have also had Diarea as well. This morning I went and the first time was pellets then I needed to go again about 5 minites after and it came out LONG pencil thin stool then about 5-10 min later went again but this time more like diarea. I've seen many people comare this to colon cancer, and thats what I'm afraid of. Whats the main other thing you look for in colon cancer? I am 24 male with no history in the family with colon cancer. I have problems with going to the restroom before basicly almost all my life(constipation.etc.). But back then i really didn't pay much attention to my stool size or shape. And I think remebering having reg stool last week. I know I've also seen other people say that if you have flat stool not all the time its ok, but what would you consider all the time. I have not produced a BIG round stool since sunday its all been flat ribbon type and skinny round pencil like stool..Can some please help..thanks


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Javi,I would mention everything you said here at your appointment. Also let the Doc know what, if anything, you take to relieve your symptoms and of course your history. Have you tried any dietary changes?Fiber may help.Here is some info on Fiber.http://www.dietaryfiberfood.com/dietary-fiber.phpInfo on High Fiber Diethttp://www.gicare.com/pated/edtgs01.htmIt is great that you made an appointment with the Doc. I hope he can help you get on your way to feeling better.BQ


----------



## 13797 (Nov 10, 2006)

Will do, but have you heard this from other people? I mean my main consern here is that haveing flat and pencil shaped stool is a dagerous if I have it repeatedly for how long? And can being nervious back you have pencil shaped stool when you have IBS..? I know when I get anxious or nervous I start to get cramps on my lower abdomain and get gas as well...Anyone experience this..? Sorry for the spelling just tring to type fast...thanks


----------



## 13797 (Nov 10, 2006)

did i post this in the wrong section because It doesn't seem to be getting to many replys? If I did please let me know where I can post this to get more replys. thanks...


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

No Javi.. you posted in the right place. It is Friday and you will notice things calm down a bit here as we go into the weekend. No worries, things pick back up on Monday.


> quote:Will do, but have you heard this from other people? I mean my main consern here is that haveing flat and pencil shaped stool is a dagerous if I have it repeatedly for how long?


I think unless you have any other vastly different symptoms, you should be fine til you get to your appointment.


> quote:And can being nervious back you have pencil shaped stool when you have IBS..? I know when I get anxious or nervous I start to get cramps on my lower abdomain and get gas as well...Anyone experience this..?


Stress can aggravate symptoms in IBS.And you are far from alone in your question about flat stools.Many folks have asked that question here over the years.You can pop those words (flat stool) or other terms similiar (like ribbon shaped stool etc..)into our search engine and read some of the threads that come up.The Search engine is found right above your first post on this thread.Do you see the "Go" "New" Find" "Notify" tabs in gray? Just click on "Find" and type what you want to search into the text box.For instance I found this thread that way just now and responder Kathleen M here offers some good info.Here:http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f...03201#712103201If you are having them ALL the time like Kathleen said.. yeah.. that could be a problem. But you could also be experiencing stool this way because part of your colon is contracting more or staying in a contracted position more than it normally would for what ever reason.If you are overly concerned you could always call the Doc's office and ask them if they think you should be seen earlier than your current scheduled appointment.Hope this helps.







BQ


----------



## 20156 (Nov 10, 2006)

I HAVE IBS AND HAVE HAD PROBABLY EVERY SIZE AND COLOR OF STOOLS OUT THERE. "LOL" ON DAYS THAT IM NOT GOING TO THE BATHROOM WELL OR MY STOMACH IS HURTING. I HAVE HAD FLAT OR SMALL PENCIL STOOLS


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I think you should talk to your doctor about it. I get them fairly frequently. Sometimes just for a day sometimes for a week, sometimes for longer. They're pretty irritating but I've never really thought to talk to my doctor about them. Try not to panic in the meantime. As BQ said lot's of people here have this problem.


----------



## Janet Robinson (Sep 21, 2006)

I am the same way I have spoke to my doctor about it . He said there is no worry of cancer I was scoped..It is a spastic colon, I am always in spasm can feel it in pain every day from it.....


----------



## 13797 (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks for all the responces ladies and gents..I feel a little better now, this morning I went to the bathroom normal. I'm still going to go to the doc just to get checked up anyways. But i really do appreciate all the responces. Have a wonderful weekend...


----------

